# Skin bumps are back



## Mickneil (Mar 11, 2016)

We put our boy on Acana at 4mo and he seemed to do fine on it. Towards the end of it he started getting the bumps on his back. After doing some research we started to add coconut oil to his food. The bumps seemed to go away pretty quickly. We also were slowly transitioning him to Orijen at the same time. His skin was clear and we thought we had the issue put to rest.

Well, I think the Orijen might've been a little too rich cause we couldn't really regulate his stools (firm to runny in the same day). We added pumpkin and started him on organic salmon oil once a day as well.

We slowly transitioned him back to Acana but still kept the coconut oil, pumpkin, and salmon oil. However, it wasn't too long before the bumps came back with avengence. He's getting them all over now (back, legs, face, etc.).

My wife is convinced that it may be due to the constant food switching and we should just ride it out and see what happens. I'm more convinced that it is the food and we should try something else.

Looking for advice on what we should do. Any and all thoughts are welcomed and appreciated.


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

I've been told it can take a full month after a food change.
With the bumps coming back that strongly, I would not keep giving him Acana.
Maybe try looking into a dog food that's ingredients closely resembles Orijen, and is one of the simple formulas. 

While each dog is different, I've been having good luck with Merricks simple ingredient duck and sweet patatoe.


----------

